# hook-up and 12v electrics - advice needed?



## 96425 (Oct 2, 2005)

Hello

When you hook up to the mains, is it right that you still need the 12v electric switch on? Is it that the interios lights still run off the leisure battery but the mains is keeping the laisure battery topped up? 
Initially I thought when you used hook-up that you could switch the 12v off, but our interior lights go out when we do that!!

THanks

Chris & Steve


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Not on my van you don't. No need to do anything but turn the 'main' switch on and everything works, lights just need their switches depressed, fridge select the mains icon and taps put normal rocker switch on. But it may depend on your individual van, but it does seem a bit odd to me that yours does not work on 230v


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Dont know about your Hymer, but yes, in my van with the hook up connected, and the "charger switch on, I can get 12v from the charger direct. (the battery selector switch which says "van/cab and off) is in the off position. I believe the only mains power is to the fridge/water heater and sockets.

In the case of no mains power (no hook up) I select the appropriate battery (obviously the leisure battery) and the lights, are powered from the battery, rest is on Gas (except the sockets) :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Clear as mud innit


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

wolsrup said:


> When you hook up to the mains, is it right that you still need the 12v electric switch on? Is it that the interios lights still run off the leisure battery but the mains is keeping the laisure battery topped up?


 Hi Chris and Steve

When you go on hook up, the battery charger not only charges the battery but is also a power supply for the interior lights and 12 v sockets
On or off of hook up makes no difference to where the lights are fed from, the 12v switch will still isolate the lights.. ...unless you have 230 v lighting


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*12v Switch*

Its quite normal
Our Hymer B614 is the same.
The 12v switch isolates all the 12v systems - so you need it on when you use lights etc even on 240v.


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

!2V switch turns ON/OFF all 12V things lights sockets

230V from hook up supplys the sockets, fridge, immersion heater (if fitted) and the charger for the leisure battry if the mains switch is on

The gas only supplies the fridge, cooker, oven (and in older models gas lights)

Fridge will run of 12V ONLY WHEN ENGINE IS RUNNING

and WHEN badger gets his new invention working we MAY get an electric from the gas


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Different manufactures all have their own way of doing things. On our first van you could switch off the battery when on hook up and everything would work but you needed to put the battery on for the fridge to run when travelling. 
On our current van everything runs off the battery and the mains hook up just charges it but no need to remember to switch battery on for the fridge to work !

Confused - yeah me too !!! 8O


----------



## philjohn (May 29, 2005)

As it has been said all manufacturers have there own way, however virtually all Motorhome interior lighting is 12 volt, otherwise you would need two sets of lighting for each station, one for hook up and one for non hook up


----------

